
Driving New York to San Francisco - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/01/driving-new-york-to-san-francisco.html
======
drusenko
Although the trip was from New York to San Francisco, I ended up buying the
camera and started taking pictures in State College, PA. I used 3 circle
stickers on the roof of my car to mark the position for a tripod, and kept the
camera attached to the tripod the whole way. I also ended up getting very good
at pacing out the same spot in the front of the car :)

I ended up stopping about once every 40 miles or so, although I did some night
driving and there was a fair bit of rain, so I wasn't able to get 100% of the
pictures taken.

The parts where I took pictures of me jumping were in Nevada, absolutely
gorgeous setting.

~~~
gibsonf1
Nice - fun to watch.

------
tlrobinson
Cool, on my drive from Seattle to San Diego last summer I had just gotten an
auto power cord for my laptop, so I decided to make use of it. I recorded one
frame every 30 seconds of the entire drive:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=r4W7ZNmZ9VY>

~~~
greendestiny
Nice. Seems to be a bit of a genre on youtube, here's a nicely done one:
[http://youtube.com/watch?v=pxCUlvEkQDg&feature=related](http://youtube.com/watch?v=pxCUlvEkQDg&feature=related)

~~~
tlrobinson
Excellent! Way better than mine.

------
fake
I plan to do this in June (moving home to SF after graduation). My video will
show me getting laid in every state I visit. We'll see who gets more views.

------
tokipin
oh dear. this brings back painful memories. a couple years ago i drove from
cali to illinois. starting out it was all nice and beautiful in cali. all this
lush green and drizzling rain. then i crossed the mountains into nevada. well
everything went to shit there and it never got better. 3 days of dry,
repetitive terrain

in short, if you live in california, stay there

~~~
drusenko
i was quite impressed with nevada, not so much with wyoming: got stranded
there for 3 days due to a total white out, and thought i was going to end up
in the ditch for sure. turns out that traveling 80 in early January isn't the
best of ideas.

------
immad
wow, didn't expect that to be good but it was. I like the bit where you are
flying in the air with the mountain in the background :)

------
manvsmachine
cool, but I was really hoping for a cannonball run attempt...

